# Iowa GOP platform takes aim at Obama's citizenship



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Iowa GOP platform takes aim at Obama's citizenship*

www.examiner.com
‎"We believe candidates for President of the United States must show proof of being a 'natural born citizen' as required by Article II, Section I of the Constitu


----------

